

Hedge Funds: The Third Quarter Report - astrec
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/10/hedge-funds-the.html

======
fallentimes
I want to know which high quality credits are yielding 15-20%.

Also, it's possible to long volatility. This firm:

<http://www.infiniumcm.com/>

is making boat loads of money doing just that.

